# How do you cope with concentration/memory problem ?



## EricFassbender (Dec 2, 2016)

These 2 are my only big big concern for me, because of the high anxiety that I have while being in dp/dr I feel like a disconnection with my surounding or let's say a lack of emotions/empathy with it, so even if I'm listening and can give answers and keep being logical at the same time, those problem that I mentionned earlier doesn't help me concentrate and therefore I can barely temember (I can in fact remember things that happend, It's just that I feel so not "concerned" with those moments that I can't really remember when I should be able).

For those having a similar problem, how do you cope with this ? Does the fact that I stay almost all the time at home doing barely anything but ruminating about it can be a cause for these issue ?


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

Short story: honestly, i don't. Everything just is.

Long story: Learn to just let go of negative thoughts. Focus on feeling good. From there, choose to just get the easiest things done. Doing a couple of small things everyday is about 100x better then doing nothing. Particuarly because you gain momemtun and dopamin awards in your brain.


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

This has been a problem for me as I have experienced a lot of cognitive issues with DPDR, primarily very poor memory and concentration. However, being on meds helped me relax about it, and as a result I noticed a slight improvement. Not a great deal, but a little. Then as I got used to these issues, I started to realize they perhaps weren't as big a deal as I first thought. I mean, I can still function, it's just that my mind isn't working at full capacity. A car can still run on 5 cylinders instead of 6. So I mean, unless you're forgetting your name or where you live, or what you have to do on a given day, it's not a huge problem. We don't have Alzheimer's or brain damage, we're just somewhat impaired. So I guess trying to keep that perspective has helped me a little. Although I do wish it would improve further still.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Slow things down in all areas of ur life...lower the bar as regards your expectations of urself...learn to be patient...we are not super computer machines...we are humans with limitations...its actually ok to let things fall apart around us when our minds need a break


----------



## anniephantom (Jan 17, 2018)

Chicane said:


> This has been a problem for me as I have experienced a lot of cognitive issues with DPDR, primarily very poor memory and concentration. However, being on meds helped me relax about it, and as a result I noticed a slight improvement. Not a great deal, but a little. Then as I got used to these issues, I started to realize they perhaps weren't as big a deal as I first thought. I mean, I can still function, it's just that my mind isn't working at full capacity. A car can still run on 5 cylinders instead of 6. So I mean, unless you're forgetting your name or where you live, or what you have to do on a given day, it's not a huge problem. We don't have Alzheimer's or brain damage, we're just somewhat impaired. So I guess trying to keep that perspective has helped me a little. Although I do wish it would improve further still.


This really helped my current mindset. Thank you.


----------



## lizbeth (Jan 22, 2018)

Sorry to mention the M word but I do a little meditiation exercise every day -- it does reframe my mind a tiny bit which as others say seems to help as far as managing it goes. But it is a real problem for me too and I don't have any real answers. I can actually feel like a mass in my brain obscuring my thoughts and then lifting a little bit. I've always wondered exactly what's going on there.


----------



## saelornwi (Jun 2, 2018)

aargh! memeory problems... the absoloute worst. My boyfriend remembers pretty much everything, wheras I'm liable to forget. He gets so exhasperated when he has to tell me things several times or I keep repepating something because I don't remember I've told him. Here's my advice as to how to deal with memory issues.


*write everything down: *get yourself a physical diary, or a calendar app. Every time anyone tells you a date or a time or anything at all, write it down. Check it regularly too, to see upcoming events. this avoids you double booking youself, missing apppointments, etc. cuts down on your stress, and everyone else's
*messanger: *if you're going to have an important conversation like organising an event or a shopping list or something else you're going to want to remember, do it over a messanger. that way you can go back and visit the conversation and check on what exactly was said. most instant messangers have a search function to help you with this... absoloute godsend!
*keepsakes: *one of my biggest worries is losing memories. I'm scared that happy moments i have now will fade. So i keep tokens; tickets, flyers, programmes, leaflets. I'm also big on taking photos, and i have a memory journal that I record the little moments I can save
*be patiend: *its frustrating, but at the end of the day its not your fault. be patient with yourself. my boyfriend can get as frustrated as he wants, I'm not going to remember I've told him that joke before. All its going to do is cause upset if he gets angry. With a little patience, things get easier.

hopefully these help? they're just what I do anyway... good luck and happy healing


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

When studying I use programs like mnemosyne flashcards, or cram.com memory mode.for appointments definitely set reminders


----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)

I don't know what to say in regards of concentration since I have trouble with that, but keeping a diary helped me a lot with remembering things.


----------



## Flavius (Jun 11, 2016)

I also have trouble with concetration, besides many other symptoms. I can't even concetrate on making a meal properly, or even to put cellphone on chargher without losing myself. I'm so under stress, like house is burning, that's have I behave during everyday tasks. For me, sitting alone on evening and listening to some music is a little bit relief.


----------



## tikobird (Feb 26, 2008)

Pondererer said:


> Short story: honestly, i don't. Everything just is.
> 
> Long story: Learn to just let go of negative thoughts. Focus on feeling good. From there, choose to just get the easiest things done. Doing a couple of small things everyday is about 100x better then doing nothing. Particuarly because you gain momemtun and dopamin awards in your brain.


I've had insomnia for four years and after a few episodes I developed anxiety about sleeping and going to bed. I've gone four years without a full nights sleep often waking at two or four. Is there some way to break this cycle? I take Trazodone and one mg. of Clonazepam and I go to sleep but still wake up. I generally live on 3-5 hours of sleep per night. It's affected everything.,


----------



## Ianar (Oct 31, 2015)

tikobird said:


> I've had insomnia for four years and after a few episodes I developed anxiety about sleeping and going to bed. I've gone four years without a full nights sleep often waking at two or four. Is there some way to break this cycle? I take Trazodone and one mg. of Clonazepam and I go to sleep but still wake up. I generally live on 3-5 hours of sleep per night. It's affected everything.,


Sleep restriction therapy may help. It's worked for me before. Google it.


----------

